# Missing horse, Craigie, Kilmarnock, Ayrshire



## Pen (27 November 2015)

Linzi Jayne ChAmbers with Sharn Jaffe and Chantal Isaacs.

21 hrs
.
Missing craigie area please share and help bring this much loved boy home anyone with information please call 101 or contact one of us

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=2609540d041dfe2d0e025a447367aa84&oe=56F49F36





Linzi Jayne ChAmbers's photo.


----------

